# My first Blackwater report--- 10/24



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Been wanting to fish this stretch of water for a while and something new sounded good. Doc and I launched around 7AM at the launch North of the bridge in Milton. Doc started hitting the edges and I held back a little and watched the depthfinder a lot. I worked some fishy edges to no avail but that changed once I marked bait.... and a lot of it! I immediately got hooked up twice but pulled the hooks. Doc was down a ways but I went and got him to share the action. We came back to the spot and I caught a nice little speck on my second cast, a white trout on my third and then something much nicer on my fourth. It pulled some line and after a fun little fight I landed my first hybrid striper at about 21-22 inches. I had no intention of keeping anything and let it go. 

We caught a few more trout but then the schools moved on. We hit a little cove and had some action with bass and pickerel. Those damn pickerel cut me off about 6 times but it was a learning session for the area. Fished another little cove with the same kind of action before heading back to our original spot around 1PM. Got there and it was on! After a couple specks I hooked another hybrid but lost it. Threw back out and immediately hooked a true saltwater striper. This one gave me a great little tussle on the pee-wee pole I was using. After landing it, I saw that it was hooked bad in the eye with the treble so I brought it home for dinner. Doc had to leave shortly afterwards, but I continued hitting the bait schools and landed more trout and another striper of about the same size.

I paddled down towards the bridges and in the hole behind the swing bridge I got into some nicer specks. They weren't big, but were larger school size fish in the 18-20 inch range. I hit several of those and landed another hybrid bass amongst them. Those fish were within 10ft of the bottom in 45ft and I was caught almost all of them vertically fishing a 3/8 oz. spoon.

I explored a little more and wore my ass out in the process while picking up a few more trout and a nice bass before finally calling it a quits.

For my first time on the Blackwater with limited mobility I feel like I did pretty good and have to say those that live near it or on it are lucky to have that kind of variety at their back door.

Thanks for hanging with me Doc, we'll have to do it again!

My total:
2 stripers
2 hybrids
1.3 gazillion specks and white trout
4 pickerel 
4 big-mouth bass


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work! Quality and variety:thumbup:


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

nicely done


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Well done great post


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Blackwater Report*

A very good report. Blackwater has always been good to me both down in the brackish portion as well as the freshwater(bream and bass).

I'm glad that you had the success that you experienced. C2


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice report. I dont think any of the stripers, either hybrid of pure bred, reproduce naturally in the rivers, so its OK to keep them to eat as long as they meet the FWC minimums.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job on the first trip. A little advise don't come over on the week ends, when its warm enough to ski. That is the worst place to go yak fishing in summer months, like Interstate 10 at rush hour.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great report. Did you fish south of the railroad tressle at all? What did the majority of the fish eat? I live in Milton and typically fish in the winter when the trout move up the river


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Had a great time fishing with Chris. Fun to fish some different water. Glad I was with Chris who "figured" out the puzzle pretty quick. Caught several specks and bass. The bass had a very nice color to them. Missed getting a pickeral for kayak wars points by several inches.....15 caught versus 19 needed.... and couldn't get a gar to bite despite plenty around...oh well! Made it home in time to take cake and ice cream to Dad's to celebrate his 83 birthday.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

where is the swing bridge?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great report. Loved seeing the photos.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

SOLD! im'a try it


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice looking Hybrid Chris. We have a bunch of lakes here in the Dallas area stocked with them. Early spring they run up the creeks with the white bass and we have a blast with light tackle. Some of these hybrids run up to and over 10lbs.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Great Reprt glad you guys had a good trip hope to see you guys out there


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice report.. thanks guys


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice report...


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice job guys!


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice catch & report. Love the photos, reminds me of some of my trips to the area!


----------

